# Get drunk



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

My goal is to get drunk for my first time. 10 shots of vodka over 6 hours didn't do it. Half a bottle of 750ml 21% rum didn't do it. I dunno what will, but I am determined to do it.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Is that all in one night? :fall


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

10 shots in an _hour_ would work better.


----------



## ndircukm (Jan 2, 2006)

Were you not the one who told me not to do drugs?


----------



## popcorn (Dec 18, 2005)

10 shots is a lot, but stretched over 6 hours its really not that much. Why are you doing this anyway?? Just curious.


----------



## ndircukm (Jan 2, 2006)

My bad, it was the person who posted right after you who told me not to do drugs. -I was thinking this topic of yours would be pretty hypocritical otherwise. My bad. Yeah, when i was drunk for the first time it was pretty awesome, but i didnt know how to control it well, and ended up driving on a dirt road in a piece of **** car going 70mph, losing traction and spinning 180 degrees at that speed. Of course, i was 16 at the time, but just be careful.


----------



## fog (Dec 3, 2005)

why cant all challenges be as easy as this


----------



## fog (Dec 3, 2005)

noca i think a better goal would be to never get drunk. be strong, and never have to use a crutch like alcohol


----------



## Just A Puppy (Apr 13, 2006)

Alcohol can be a very good thing and a very bad thing at the same time. It has much the same effect on SA as xanax with the added bonus of possibly making you feel goofy, horny, angry, etc. All being feelings that will make you want to $$$$, talk, or kick ***. 

It can be used as a very useful social tool(although not so appreciated in a working environment), but it doesn't really open you up to the best types of people. I'm a drunk and I don't even like hanging out with drunks(define emotional instability).


----------

